# Clenching my jaw?



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been under a lot of stress for the last year and a half. I seem to have developed a bad habit of clenching my back jaw. I just find myself doing it throughout the day. When I realize I have my jaw clenched I'll try to relax, breath, unclench but then I'll be doing dishes or something and realize I am clenching my jaw again. 

Does anyone else do this? I am hoping that as the stress lessens so will my jaw but it does have side effects like my jaw hurts and it can give me headaches. 

Any remedies, help???


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

I do this _*all the time*_ and my dentist is starting to make it known that he is concerned about my teeth being worn down. 

My advice is two-fold. First, there is apparently an appliance you can get if absolutely necessary, although I haven't yet. We do not have dental insurance, and apparently they're expensive. This started last year, so I'm just trying some different things to see if I can prevent the grinding in the first place.

The second is that if it's due to stress, which is often unavoidable, give your body some tools for dealing with that stress. There are herbs, as well as day to day techniques to help your body to not physically take on the issues, or at least mitigate it. If you're not sleeping well, or consuming too much caffeine, for example, elevated stress levels will be amplified.

Just some suggestions. 

Namaste,

Anann


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Like Anann said, find ways to destress. I've been there (and clenched till I broke a tooth) and it's easier said then done. Give yourself some sort of treat to look forward to every day, even if it's only splurging on top notch shampoo and really enjoying a hot shower at the end of the day. Something soothing - a cup of rich hot cocoa every evening, anything.

Also, chew gum. Hum or sing. Anything that uses your mouth and that you can do without really thinking about and for a long stretch of time.
There is a jaw guard you can buy at any pharmacy for about $20 or less. DH has one he has to wear when sleeping because otherwise he grinds his teeth all night. There is no reason you couldn't wear it during times you are likely to clench (doing dishes, sitting reading, etc) If nothing else works, you can try that. 

<<<Hugs>>> 'cause if you're stressed you need some.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you both . I know I need a night guard, I just never seem to get around to finding one and they look so uncomfortable. 

I have tried to incorporate ways to de-stress into my day. Maybe I just need to give them more time. I started taking L-Tyrosine in the mornings and 5-HTP at night to try and raise my serotonin levels and help me sleep. I am worried that after so much stress my brain chemistry will never go back to being the same (maybe I never will be the same person and that is ok?). I think it is helping me sleep better. I cut back on caffeine a long time ago but I do like one cup of coffee or tea in the mornings. I have also started walking at least twice a day, if even for 15 minutes. I just put on my pull on boots and take a quick walk but I space it out to 2-3 times a day to keep stress levels down. What I am not doing? Still giving myself any sort of break or taking any time out for me. I don't even buy myself the night guard. Maybe there in lies my problem. I really like the idea of maybe closing (locking!) the door at night with a hot bath and candles. 

I have been dealing with two deaths in our family plus some horrible family fighting. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I do that a lot too.
I have TMJ. I wore my teeth down so much they were sharp and I broke a few. Got all caps put on and a partial. He made the caps and partial higher so my over bite isn't as bad.
Sure did relieve the pain in my jaw and the locking stopped too.

Hope your stress load lightens some.

Debbie


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

Morningstar,
I have the same problem. I ended up going to the dentist because I thought I had a root canal or an absess happening. Turns out that I only needed to wear a mouth guard at night and within a week the pain was gone. Now if I find that my jaw is getting sore or I'm getting an earache I wear it for a night or two and the pain goes away. 
I know they look uncomfortable but they really aren't too bad. The first time you use it you get if warm in boiling water and then bite down on it to mold it to your own mouth. It looks funny (mine is blue) kind of like I'm a boxer ready to go into the ring but I don't have any trouble sleeping with it.
I highly recommend spending the 20.00. For me it was well worth it.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Any recommendations on a guard? Should I just go to the pharmacy section of a drug store and pick whatever they have up? I will be stopping by, probably, a Target later today. Seems like I should really get that guard, thank you!!!


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

There were only two different brands at Wal-Mart. I don't remember why I got the one that I did but my guess is that it was the least expensive. Mine also came with a case to keep it in during non-use time. Good luck. I hope it helps you.
c.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I do this too, jaw clenching, not grinding or wearing down the teeth, just clenching my jaw when I work. i find if I poof out my cheeks, I can not clench my jaw at the same time. Keep your lips closed and blow out your cheeks, kinda looking like a chipmunk...it is impossible to clench and poof out your cheeks at the same time. Of course I look funny as I sit down to milk the goats with my cheeks poofed out, but it works for me...and it is cheap too....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I can clench and poof my cheeks out at the same time!:help:
I've actually worn divots in the backs of my two front teeth from clenching and I wake up with headaches too often because of it. I have an appointment with the dentist to have a nightguard made on Monday.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My little local drugstore type store only had one brand of dental guard so I bought it, I already boiled it and it feels ok. I had forgot that I had kept a homepathic remedy on hand for my middle daughter that started having panic attacks this year. I felt relief after only one treatment and I am going to experiment with taking the remedy maybe three times a day until I can break this horrible habit (the remedy is Ignatia Amara and did help my daughter with preventing panic attacks). Thank you Rose for the Calms Forte tip, is that a homepathic remedy?

I had never done this before the stress started, I didn't realize so many people shared my problem! Glad to know I am no alone .


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a jaw clencher, teeth grinder, TMJ sufferer. I have been to specialists and many other drs. I'll tell you a cheap fix. *Magnesium* You can buy magnesium oxide at the drug store or get one of the many other magnesium supplements available at a nutrition store. Oxide isn't as easily absorbed but it does work. If you want to take oxide start with 500 mg a day. If in a few weeks you are still bothered start taking 1000mg a day. If you OD you get the runs. So back off. 

I can't believe I suffered for SSSOSOOOOOOO long before I found this. Seriously try it today.


----------

